# Daily Listening: Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto VS Goldberg Variations



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi Talk Classical. I'm starting up a daily 1 vs 1 listening project, and you're welcome to participate. For a few sessions we're in the main forums, but are transitioning *here* where you can recommend tomorrow's line up. Just post a work there you'd like to see compete in tomorrow's poll.

Two options today:
1. After listening, post your favorite work
2. Or rate each work from 0-10; you can use decimals or your own subjective system

Recommended reference recordings today are:
_Brahms: Piano Concerto 2, Daniel Barenboim/Sir John Barbirolli 1968_
and
_Bach: Goldberg Variations, Glenn Gould 1981_

Happy listening!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Brahms: Piano Concerto 2 10/10
Bach: Goldberg Variations 10/10


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

I'll gradually improve my own rating system as I get experience putting numbers to things. Right now everything 0-10 is in the good category.

Brahms: Piano Concerto 2, Daniel Barenboim/Sir John Barbirolli 1968 - 9
Bach: Goldberg Variations, Glenn Gould 1981 - 4


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

My favorite work? GoldMemberg Variations


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I picked Bach's Goldberg Variations.

As for ratings:
Bach 10/10
Brahms 9/10


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

This thread is over today. You may submit your ratings to the other thread.


----------

